# monitor by the pool



## RedFox (Jan 3, 2013)

So I just saw this monitor basking on the rocks beside the pool. I only had my phone with me so the pics are shocking. I am in Alice Springs. It was about 60cm from nose to tip of tail.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like a juvie sand monitor, Varanus gouldii, as for which subspecies im not sure.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep, V.Gouldii.


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gouldi, and a beautiful looker at that...


----------



## RedFox (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He sure was a looker. The pics don't do him justice. He had really great, bright markings with heaps of contrast. I was thinking gouldii but thought I would double check. My knowledge of monitors is pretty much non existant.


----------



## dozerman (Jan 3, 2013)

Flavirufus. Nearly as pretty as one of mine:lol:


----------



## Firepac (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems some people still don't get it despite repeated reminders. If you can't post something that is relevant and helps towards the ID or confirmation of the ID *do not post. *One line comments like 'Very nice' or 'cute snake' are *NOT* acceptable in the ID or Herp Help threads. If they continue warnings or infractions *will*​ be issued.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 3, 2013)

_Varanus gouldii flavirufus -_ found in the sandy desert areas of the continent. The subspecifc epithet means “yellow and red”. A beautiful animal.

A good way to identify _gouldii_ is that they have plain yellow or cream (unbanded) on the last quarter to one-third of their tail. Note that the subspecies of _Panoptes_ known as _rubidus_ can also have a similar coloured (but usually shorter) tail tip. This subspecies occurs in the Pilbara region and a bit beyond and is quite distinctive in form.

Blue


----------

